# Satellite Freshwater LED - Where to buy?



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi there everyone. I just recieved my DO!Aqua 60p tank yesterday and am looking for a good source of LED lighting. I'm thinking of picking up the Current Satellite Freshwater+ for my 20g tank.

Does anyone know where I could possibly pick this unit up locally or is this something I should order online? Know any well priced online retailers?

Thank you!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

King Ed carries that light . I picked up a 18"-24" one last night for my 15 gallon.

Chris


----------

